# Restricted Reptile Licence Qld



## kalo1993 (Jun 15, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what the requirements in Qld are for getting a licence to keep elapids and other restricted animals? I don't plan on getting it anytime soon just after information.
Cheers.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 15, 2016)

Why not contact your state authority directly, or have a look on their website?

Jamie


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jun 15, 2016)

You want to know the answer?

Call them. Dont ask on a forum where you'll get a million different answers. 

Unlike snakes, the people at DERM dont bite.


----------



## swampie (Jun 16, 2016)

Funny thing is [MENTION=42227]SKYWLKR[/MENTION], if you do call or email them and you're lucky enough to get through they never know the answer to your questions, so you'll get an answer like "I'm not sure but I'll find out for you and call you back" but they never call you back. Their websites generally aren't the easiest to navigate either at times if you are trying to find the info yourself.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jun 16, 2016)

I live in queersland too and am looking at owing elapids in a couple of yrs. I have been told you need to complete a venomous snake handling course and clock up hours (i guess handling them) and also have a licensed keeper to vouch for you... 

I kept a King Brown in Darwin for yrs with no issues.. its always been a desire to keep them again.. (legal this time)


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jun 16, 2016)

This is what I got told a few months back when I was talking to them about another matter. (The way I understand it is...) You need a full first aid certificate, two or three referees that can vouch for your experience with learning about and handling, identifying and keeping snakes (including vens), your room you want to keep them in must be lockable and secure (and escape proof) and you need to advise your local council that you are wanting to keep venomous reptiles at your residence. There is also a limit of 20 in a residential area but unlimited in a rural area. But, the most important thing is to contact them when you are ready to go down the path of keeping venomous reptiles, as the regulations do change and each case is assessed on its own merits.


----------



## kalo1993 (Jun 17, 2016)

Okay so i actually called them *sighs* and after what seemed like forever on the phone they pretty much said exactly what [MENTION=42227]SKYWLKR[/MENTION] wrote.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 18, 2016)

You needs current first aid certificate , proof that you are capable of keeping them by either a training course , experience documented by a licenses person or DMP experience. You also need to show you have the equipment required to keep them like hooks , pinners , tubes or whatever else you think you may need. Finally you will need to show the suitable and signed enclosures and reptile room.


----------



## kalo1993 (Jun 18, 2016)

Cheers [MENTION=34534]andynic07[/MENTION]


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jun 19, 2016)

Looks like i still have lots too do..


----------

